# Sm5shMusic - Modding tool for adding music files for Super Smash Bros. Ultimate



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2021)

> Deinonychus71 released the intital build of Sm5shMusic.
> Sm5sh.CLI and Sm5shMusic are a series of tools to import additional tracks to Smash Ultimate.
> Script to add (not replace) musics for Smash Ultimate Based on research & guide by Soneek.
> This tool is highly experimental and may not always work as expect*.*
> ...


Source:https://github.com/Deinonychus71/Sm5shMusic​​


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jan 26, 2021)

It's great, but I can't get ANY text to appear, so each song is a bit of a guessing game! Do you have any insight for me please?


----------



## DudeDragon (Jul 14, 2021)

Dark_Ansem said:


> It's great, but I can't get ANY text to appear, so each song is a bit of a guessing game! Do you have any insight for me please?



I'm running into the same issue. Just curious, were you using arc v0.9.6 and ever found a solution? I had no problems using the latest arc release until I downgraded to 0.9.6...


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 15, 2021)

No fix yet sadly.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 16, 2021)

Does this need CFW?


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 16, 2021)

Yws


----------



## Poyosmashattack (Oct 21, 2021)

Dark_Ansem said:


> It's great, but I can't get ANY text to appear, so each song is a bit of a guessing game! Do you have any insight for me please?


In the newest version of Smash5Music you have to also put in a title when importing music or else nothing will show because of a lack of a title


----------

